# 88 subaru justy



## DoctorWho (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't a clue as to an answer for you, it does sound counter-intuitive though, you'd think that the switch would apply vacuum when activated not remove it. Just in case you don't get an answer here, try these guys too: http://www.ultimatesubaru.org I got loads of answers back when I had my '85 GL.


----------

